# Boy they saw me coming: Diamondback DB 380 G2



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes I got definitely a Gen2. But that is all what is the good news on that Gun.
Well let me say it right up front, that thing is dangerous for everyone that puts a bullet in the barrel and pulls the trigger. Not so much for the target but for the shooter for sure.

Well me as an Idiot had to go to a Gun Store on my way home that I didn't know. It triggered me that it was a real Gun Store and nothing else. I mean no Pawn shop or so. Small but a Gun Store. 

My intension was a small gun in .380 for pocket carry not more than $ 300.00 because I'll think that is plenty enough for caring that gun may be 1 or 2 times a month in a all staff meeting. I don't want to be subject to discussion by our Liberal-Police in the office (there are 4 woman that take that very serious and have the capability to create a hysterical outbreak among the woman in the office for less than a gun), even when the employer encourage concealed carry. I don't want to give up because some liberals declaring war on the co-workers carrying a gun. But I want to go around unhealthy discussions.

So I went in that Store and boy they saw me coming. I explained what I want and the store owner came up with that Diamondback DB 380 Gen2 for $ 315.00 two magazines and 50 rounds Bear Silver Tip out the door. 
First rule: You should never buy a gun that you don't know the first thing about. I dismissed that rule and paid for it. Home I figured out that Diamondback is a Saturday Night Gun from Florida, right above the Jiminez Ja .380 an should not be more than $ 200.00. The internet bust with complains. Well that lesson was expensive.

Well - lesson learned you would say and I wouldn't complain much because it was my own stupidity. - right?

Well than on the Pistol Stand. Yes I cleaned the gun and yes I know how to clean and lube a gun. It is not my first gun and I am not new to the subject.

Nothing than failure to feed, failure to eject, double feed. Not firing at all but the firing pin hit the primer. First I thought it is the Russian ammo and bought some American Eagle, Seller&Bellot, MagTech and a Fiocchi. I send $ 120.00 down the stand and had not a single magazine emptied without failure to feed, failure to eject or that junk didn't fire at all (the firing pin hit the primer, primer had a mark) re-feeding that bullet needed often 2 or 3 attempts but than finally fired.

But than I had two incidents that scared the heck out of me.
The gun fired but the slide stopped 1/4" in open position and get stuck. No it did not slide all the way back. It just stopped 1/4" and didn't move in no direction. The recoil was dramatic. It took me 4-5 minutes to get that slide moving again. The slide did not close but I couldn't open that slide neither. 

The first time when it happen, it happen with a Fiocchi .380 JHP 90gr, the second time it was a Mag Tech .380 FMJ 95 gr.

If you consider to buy a Diamondback DB 380 G2 rethink again. That gun is dangerous for everyone that is around it and specially for the one that fires it. I would not handle that gun without heavy gloves but I don't handle that gun at all and bring it back to the store.
If it have to be a Saturday Night Gun, that really better a Jiminez or a Hi-Point that would be safer.

I have so my fair share on guns that you would not carry as a defense weapon. It good for blinking and playing. 
But this Diamonback is a danger and is no fun to shoot at all. Keep away your fingers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean's little Kel-Tec P-3AT works all the time, every time.
See if you can go back and trade that lemon of a Diamondback for one like hers.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Will do. But I wonder why it is that everyone can scam the people without hold responsible. I mean don't you have to tell the people in that case that the manufacturer is a Saturday Night special instead of bragging about the gun and the brand realizing the customer don't know better. They sure enough knew that there are more problems with that guns than miles between gun store and manufacturer. 

That I like on the European Liberal System. Did I say that? In such a case the store owner would have to take back that gun by law, money back no question asked, he as a seller could even held responsible for selling that gun when someone get hurt handling it. No wrong -, you wouldn't find such a gun in a gun store. That would be an Item for a flee marked or E-Bay because of the responsibility of the store to take that thing back and his reputation as a reliable gun store would be on stake.

Sure Steve I would like to do that but first things first, will see what that store owner has to say about it.
End of rant


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you get a chance for a do-over, THe Ruger LCP is selling for $229 at Bass Pro - I gave over $300 for mine. It shoots every time.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

The gun has the following problems.
Ammo used:
Silver Bear FMJ
MagTech FMJ
Armscore FMJ
PPU FMJ

The gun has constant problems:

Failure to fire: The primer shows that the firing pin hit the primer.

Double feeding: The empty cartridge is in the chamber and the new cant be feed.

Failure to feed: The firing pin does not always retract into the firing pin tunnel, sticks out and stops the new cartridge from sliding into place. Happen most when a new magazine is feed and the slide get rocked by hand.

Failure to move the slide: The cartridge fires but the slide does not completely open. The slide stops after 1/4" and get stuck. Recoil in that case is very remarkable. Removing the magazine does not help. It is hard to move the slide and release the empty shell.
Stopped shooting the gun after that incident.

The pin (middle) on the trigger moves out!! I recognized that when I inspected the gun after failure to move the slide.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, so now you're a Diamondback hater? :smt102

:smt083


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

LOL....
Well I would not recommend one that is for sure. I mean it is not only some issues that makes the gun fail to work. I mean double feed, failure to eject is one thing but firing and the slide get stuck almost exploding in your hand is a complete different story. That thing is dangerous to handle.
I don't hate it but I'll think the manufacturewr should be stopped to sell that stuff until that device is safe to handle.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

What about all of those other Diamondback owners who haven't had those problems? Would you say it is a quality control issue? ;-)


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Can't blame anyone but yourself, you walked right into that one. REVIEW, STUDY, ASK before you buy anything. NEVER rush in and buy a gun without knowing what your getting yourself into.

Looks like a little Glock. Might want to give DB a call, they are not a Saturday Night Special and they will get your gun working.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Had you not heard of the reputation Diamondback firearms have? Hell, I hold them in less regard than I do Taurus


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Bisley
> What about all of those other Diamondback owners who haven't had those problems? Would you say it is a quality control issue?


I don't know what do you think? But I see...


> Shipwreck
> Had you not heard of the reputation Diamondback firearms have? Hell, I hold them in less regard than I do Taurus


True. But I can't blame anybody but me. I did it. I bought a gun that I didn't know the first thing about. So it was me.
But anyway guns like that shouldn't be on the market. Just imagine someone buys that instrument (i refuse to call it a gun) for the daughter and the girl get hurt.
Like I said that thing is dangerous.

I'll hope I come out of that deal with a black eye and than never mention a Diamondback again.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Bisley said:


> What about all of those other Diamondback owners who haven't had those problems? Would you say it is a quality control issue? ;-)


Ha.. Bisley, I guess I deserve that. LoL.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now ya know how the rest of us feel about Taurus


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Now ya know how the rest of us feel about Taurus


WoW !!
Now I know but I have to say I never had such a experience ever with any gun in my entire life, and that is not since yesterday. I dealt with the old Turkish crap, Makarovs and their cheap Philippine copies, old guns from the east, Zastava out of the 50ties and here in the US even dealt with Hi-Point and Jiminez. I even have a old Glock 23 with a cracked slide. But I had never had a thing like that in my hand. The safest place when it comes down to that Diamondback DB380 G2 is being as faar, faar away from this gun as possible. I mean if someone brings that thing to the stand I am better out of town on that day. That thing is dangerous for everyone that holds that thing in the bear hand. Just imagine to hold that ding up in front of my face gives me the chills.

However. Even if they would repair that gun, I would spray paint it red but it in a frame donate it to the shooting range main office lobby to show what absolutely not to buy.
It was my fault to buy it but It would be a devastating moment using that gun after I know what I know now about that gun.

You guys have a great start into the week


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Just back from the Gun Store. The Store is not really helpfull. Traid it ""Hell no !!"" No way, not even consider if when I was looking at a Sig 238 for $730.00. They would have sold me the Sig for sure, but the DB back. No way.
Looks like they are happy like a pig in shit that they found one to buy that thing, they don't want it back for no price.

At least they send it back for repair to that boat manufacturer and when it commes back I go to my normal LGS next door and trade it in for a Beretta Pico. 
Man I tell you, I learned my lesson.


----------

